# ¿Que es una maquina de soldadura por ola?



## Soth (May 1, 2006)

Buenas tengo que escribir un pequeño trabajo sobre las maquinas de soldadura por ola y no en cuentro nada.

Me gustaría saber que son y como funcionan, una idea general sobre el tema vamos pero no encuentro nada.

Si alguien me dijese dond puedo encontrar información se lo agradecería muchísimo.

Gracias


----------



## sephirot (May 1, 2006)

Hola Soth, la soldadura por ola es uno de los métodos más empleados en la soldadura automática de placa de circuitos impresos. Se puede utilizar tanto para la soldadura de componentes de inserción como de superficie (SMD). Consiste en hacer pasar una de las caras de la placa (con los componentes ya adheridos a la placa mediante adhesivos) sobre una ola de estaño líquido, de forma que sólo se quede adherido a la placa la cantidad de estaño necesaria para realizar la soldadura. 
Existen diferentes máquinas según el número de olas que posea:
   - 1 sola ola laminar
   - 2 olas laminares. Dentro de esta categoría están:
         - La Karman, la Gémini y otra más que no me acuerdo de como se llamaba.
   - 2 olas, una laminar y la otra con "turbulencias". La primera hace una pasada a toda la placa y la otra intentará llevar al estaño a lugares con la que la anterior no pudo llegar.

Además de estos tipos de olas, al final de la máquina se suele colocar un "cuchillo de aire" cuya misión es la de eliminar el estaño sobrante de la placa.

Y ya creo que no me acuerdo de más. De todas formas en internet tienes información, tanto de fabricantes de estas máquinas (http://www.tecnologiatecom.com/epm.html) como de teoría.

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos.


----------



## Soth (May 4, 2006)

Muchas gracias por la información. Para que estuviese completa faltaría que alguien me dijese cuales son las partes de la maquina y para que sirve cada una de ellas (a rasgos generales) o donde poder encontrar esa información pq la pagina que me has dejado lo único que te pone es la información comercial pero no te dicen lo que te estan vendiendo (y yo realmente no tengo ni idea solo lo quiero para un trabajo ops: ).

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------

